

YC summer startup, Splashup launches (formerly Fauxto) - sharpshoot
http://www.splashup.com

======
nickb
Beautiful web design, excellent execution of the app!

Small bugs:

File -> Exit still says Fauxto

I couldn't capture an image from my webcam. I'm using latest Firefox, Flash &
Macbook Pro... tried all sources listed and all I got was a black image.

Feature request:

Ellipse tool... make it like PS so that I can constrain it to a circle.

All in all, the best image editor I've seen so far. Congrats.

~~~
jey
" _I couldn't capture an image from my webcam. I'm using latest Firefox, Flash
& Macbook Pro... tried all sources listed and all I got was a black image._"

Go to fauxto, right click the window and click settings, then the webcam tab,
then select your webcam in the drop-down list. On a MacBook Pro you need to
select "USB Video" to use the built in iSight.

~~~
nickb
Works! Thanks!

------
kajecounterhack
impressive....useful when I'm at school and don't have photoshop but need to
crop/edit an image.

I doubt it can be used seriously for design though...still lacking too many
features. I'm using Photoshop 7 and it still doesn't quite compare...

------
herdrick
Way to go guys, look and feel is fantastic. This is a great step for the
world's most jaw-dropping web app.

------
tristian
Really nice. It does suffer from a lack of keyboard shortcuts. Just for simple
things like holding down shift while drawing an oval to get an exact circle.

I can't see it replacing any of my current tools yet, but it's well on the
way.

------
alaskamiller
Just curious: how does Adobe's plan to release the web-based Photoshop play
into your strategy?

~~~
dbrush
Adobe isn't going to eat their own cash cow. You can see their response to
online image editors here:
<http://www.download.com/8301-2007_4-9790734-12.html>

------
joefaron
impressive, although i dont think i'd ever really use it. its surprisingly
advanced, which is good - but being an advanced user, theres NO reason to NOT
just get photoshop.

~~~
herdrick
Being a webapp Splashup can do some things Photoshop can't, like saving
directly to your Flickr or Facebook account (among others).

~~~
jacobolus
Not too hard to google for such functionality, and find a free plugin that
does the job: <http://pixelnovel.com/flickrshop.html>

But an image editor is really not the place for such tools, which belong in an
organizer tool like Lightroom, iPhoto, or Bridge.

------
brezina
I would like if my mouse turned into a different icon when I am using a tool.

Example: I was cropping an image, but my mouse still looked like the standard
mouse pointer. Later I clicked on the image and forgot I had the crop tool
still in use. Not sure how photoshop does this, but I don't remember having
this problem with PS.

~~~
dbrush
You're right. Cursors, and keyboard shortcuts, should go a long way toward
increasing the usability of Splashup, that's our hope anyway.

------
dannyv
First off, super impressive app.

When I went to submit feedback while demoing, it asked me to authenticate
after I submitted it - not sure if it went through.

I found a bug as well: Open an image, select an area, go to edit -> copy, and
then the image disappears.

~~~
dbrush
Thanks, I'll get right on that. There will be another release in the next day
or so and that'll be fixed.

------
eusman
i found a form to submit this but when I went again to "contact us" i didn't
find the feedback form

bug: when creating text if the text box is empty and click somewhere in the
image new text layers are created with the previous textbox remaining active.

also simple users wont be familiar with the layers concept so if they try to
create some text and right afterwards try to paint with the brush because the
background layer is not selected it will seem to them it doesn't work because
they wont be able to paint.

other than that its obvious it's great work

* oh and i was impressed when I even found layer effects

------
mhidalgo
I think the fact that I have to pay 650 bucks for a new version of photoshop
makes this an attractive option for potentially lots of people. Great job guys
!

------
jgamman
feature request: tour to include some case-scenarios? my home pc has literally
GBs of photos - can you provide some scenarios that would tempt my wife to
invest some time in using your web app? examples include: backup your photos
with our secure server, using filters to make your beach photos awesome, batch
renaming functions (prefix suffix etc) etc. not hassling you at all, i just
can't see the hook to a non-PS user

------
wschroter
Nice job guys ... but why is Posterize in there? Having been a hardcore
photoshop user since v2.0 I can't ever find a reason for that filter!

~~~
dbrush
You know, even while putting it in I couldn't figure out why people would use
it. Nonetheless, it was nice to have figured out how it worked.

------
trekker7
Man, I had no idea server-side GUIs had gotten this good... if it ran a little
bit faster, it would feel close to a desktop app.

~~~
tlrobinson
I wouldn't call this a "server side GUI"... It's a client side application
that happens to be loaded from a server and run within a browser.

------
nsrivast
Would it be possible to add an option where you can design your own (3x3, 5x5,
etc.) filter?

~~~
dbrush
Certainly. Do you think a lot of people would use it?

------
danielha
Congrats Dave and Hugo! Fauxto was awesome but this rocks so much harder.

------
Mistone
very impressive - i've been awaiting the release of this app and it surpasses
my expectations so far - this is huge - congrats and thanks for building this!

------
bouncingsoul
Are keyboard shortcuts going to be added?

~~~
dbrush
Yep, it's just difficult because there are so many scenarios to account for
with any given shortcut.

------
elfred
Didn't yc also fund Pixoh/snipshot?

~~~
brlewis
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=78815>

------
ian
Congratulations Dave and Hugo!

------
mattmaroon
Congrats fellas!

------
lsb
congrats dave! congrats hugo!

------
adnam
Impressive

------
dhouston
congrats guys!

